# Recepcionar



## Gogollotico

José Zacarías Tallet murió hace muchos años pero veamos qué nos dejó en su libro de: "Evitemos Gazapos y Gazapitos". Dice él:

_Leo:_

_"...las publicaciones de esta naturaleza que se recepcionan_ _en las bibliotecas de las áreas universitarias, etc.". El estrambótico verbo recepcionar_ _no existe en español. Si no quiere emplear el, por todos inteligible, verbo recibir, y desea escribir supuestamente "fisto", use receptar. verbo que sí existe en nuestro léxico y en su segunda acepción es sinónimo de recibir._

_Recepcionar es un galicismo que se está empleando mucho ahora. Proviene del verbo francés, relativamente nuevo, _réceptionner_, que significa comprobar o examinar las mercancías en el momento de su recepción, o sea, al recibirlas. Aún no lo ha aceptado la Academia._

Así terminaba Tallet, y mire usted que la que "fija, brilla y da esplendor" como él orgullosamente decía todavía no la ha aceptado, un montón de años después que él murió.

De tal manera que si hablamos correctamente nuestro idioma debemos decir:  "Psssst, mira, te aconsejo que te dirijas a la recibidora" y nunca a la "recepcionista".


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Gogollotico said:


> De tal manera que si hablamos correctamente nuestro idioma debemos decir:  "Psssst, mira, te aconsejo que te dirijas a la recibidora" y nunca a la "recepcionista".


Esto es broma, ¿no?


----------



## pejeman

Gogollotico said:


> José Zacarías Tallet murió hace muchos años pero veamos qué nos dejó en su libro de: "Evitemos Gazapos y Gazapitos". Dice él:
> 
> _Leo:_
> 
> _"...las publicaciones de esta naturaleza que se recepcionan_ _en las bibliotecas de las áreas universitarias, etc.". El estrambótico verbo recepcionar_ _no existe en español. Si no quiere emplear el, por todos inteligible, verbo recibir, y desea escribir supuestamente "fisto", use receptar. verbo que sí existe en nuestro léxico y en su segunda acepción es sinónimo de recibir._
> 
> _Recepcionar es un galicismo que se está empleando mucho ahora. Proviene del verbo francés, relativamente nuevo, _réceptionner_, que significa comprobar o examinar las mercancías en el momento de su recepción, o sea, al recibirlas. Aún no lo ha aceptado la Academia._
> 
> Así terminaba Tallet, y mire usted que la que "fija, brilla y da esplendor" como él orgullosamente decía todavía no la ha aceptado, un montón de años después que él murió.
> 
> De tal manera que si hablamos correctamente nuestro idioma debemos decir: "Psssst, mira, te aconsejo que te dirijas a la recibidora" y nunca a la "recepcionista".


 
Para barbarismos no ganamos. En México, si acudes a un banco y quieres abrir una cuenta, el empleado te dispara lo siguiente:

-¿Con cuánto la va a aperturar?

Dios nos agarre confesados.


----------



## Gogollotico

No, Calvo, no es broma. Te invito a que busques donde tú quieras el verbo recepcionar.


----------



## Gogollotico

En cuanto al sustantivo "recepcionista" tampoco lo he podido encontrar y lo que más se le acerca (si no pudiera ser recibidora) entonces es "receptora" que sí aparece como sustantivo y adjetivo. En béisbol, al jugador que tiene su posición detrás del home, recibiendo los lanzamientos, le llaman "receptor" y no recepcionista.


----------



## SpiceMan

> * AVISO *
> 
> 
> La palabra* recepcionar *no está en el Diccionario.





> *recepción**.*
> (Del lat. _receptĭo, -ōnis_).
> * 1.* f. Acción y efecto de recibir.
> 
> *receptar**.*
> (Del lat. _receptāre_).
> * 1.* tr. Recibir, acoger. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Recepcionista = Persona que acoge / recibe. No veo que tiene de incorrecto, es algo muy normal en el español.

Ascensor -> Ascensorista.
Cambio -> Cambista.
Huelga -> Huelguista.
Derrota -> Derrotista.
Recepción -> Recepcionista.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
recepcionista.
1. com. Persona encargada de atender al público en una oficina de recepción.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Gogollotico said:


> No, Calvo, no es broma. Te invito a que busques donde tú quieras el verbo recepcionar.


Me refería a esto:


Gogollotico said:


> De tal manera que si hablamos correctamente nuestro idioma debemos decir: "Psssst, mira, te aconsejo que te dirijas a la recibidora" y nunca a la "recepcionista".


En los siguientes hilos se trata este asunto:

Recepcionar: Sergio11.

Recepcionar: Mi mensaje por si lo quieres leer.
Un saludo.


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo totalmente con el hilo que se cita.

En castellano se recibe, no se recepciona. La que recibe es la recepcionista, mientras que el receptor es el del béisbol o el que recibe un mensaje.

Hasta hace poco, en fútbol, cuando a uno le hacían un pase, recibía la pelota, ahora parece ser que la recepciona. No sé si esto significa que le abre la puerta a la pelota, le entrega un documento de entrada para que la pelota la firme y luego la recibe. Espero que el defensa no se mueva por cortesía mientras que el otro recepciona la pelota.

Y sí, últimamente no se abren cuentas (eso es muy vulgar) sino que se apertura. 

¿Cundo la recepcionista recepciona, debe aperturar la puerta o no?


----------



## Honeypum

Fernando said:


> Hasta hace poco, en fútbol, cuando a uno le hacían un pase, recibía la pelota, ahora parece ser que la recepciona. No sé si esto significa que le abre la puerta a la pelota, le entrega un documento de entrada para que la pelota la firme y luego la recibe. Espero que el defensa no se mueva por cortesía mientras que el otro recepciona la pelota.


 
Supongo que es porque estáis empezando a tener más influencia de América en cuanto a los términos.

"Recepcionar" se utiliza bastante en América, sobre todo en el mundo de la empresa: "materias primas recepcionadas del proveedor XXX con fecha XXX", lo que genera un informe de recepción (vendrá del inglés, Goods Reception Note).


----------



## Gogollotico

Finalmente puesto que nos estamos enredando. Yo digo que si la "recepcionista" no puede recepcionar ya que ese verbo no existe, y sí recibir, entonces o se le llama recibidora, o incluso receptora, o tal vez sea mejor aconsejarle al buen hombre de marras que se dirija a la "oficinista".


----------



## belemin

Son correctos "recibir" y "recepcionar".
 "Recepcionar" suena raro, pero se ha construido de otra raíz diferente a la de "recibir", aunque signifique lo mismo, como decía Spiceman.


----------



## Jellby

Creo que "recepcionar" se usaba en balón volea... y siempre me ha dado escalofríos oírlo.


----------



## lazarus1907

Gogollotico said:


> No, Calvo, no es broma. Te invito a que busques donde tú quieras el verbo recepcionar.


No creo que acepte tu desafío, porque creo que estaba intentando apelar al sentido común; cosa que no abunda. Recepcionar suena mal porque viende del sustantivo recepción ("receptio"), que viene de recibir, y lo lógico sería decir recibir y no recepcionar. Es como decir "abrir" -> "apertura" -> "aperturar", o peor aún: "contestar" -> "contestación" -> "contestacionar". Más ejemplos: "mirar" -> "miramiento" -> "miramientorar", u "organizar" -> "organización" -> "organizacionar".


----------



## Bronte

Brillante Lazarus. Lo mismo diría yo de posesionar y posicionar, dos monstruos que incluye el diccionario de la Academia en su última edición (2001)


----------



## Honeypum

Bronte said:


> Brillante Lazarus. Lo mismo diría yo de posesionar y posicionar, dos monstruos que incluye el diccionario de la Academia en su última edición (2001)


 
A mí "posicionar" me gusta, y lo utilizo. ¿Por qué no os gusta?


----------



## Namakemono

Porque ya existen "ponerse" y "tomar una postura".


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Con el sentido de "adoptar una determinada posición o actitud ante algo" _posicionarse _aporta brevedad. Pero, simplemente, en lugar de _colocar _o _poner _a mí me parece una pedantería.


----------



## Bronte

Insisto, no aportan nada y son equivalentes a los ejemplos de Lazarus.
Además ahora se utilizan continuamente en los medios de comunicación arrasando con los matices; los futbolistas se posicionan en el campo, antes se colocaban o se situaban; los soldados se posicionan para atacar, ya no sabemos si se han emboscado, si están preparando el ataque o qué, etc, es decir la palabreja es fea e innecesaria pero lo peor es el uso abusivo y  aniquilador de matices que se hace de ella.


----------



## Honeypum

No entiendo por qué os puede parecer pedante. A mí no me parece una palabra "pedante".
Si dices, por ejemplo, en la siguiente frase: "La firma logra altos rendimientos en maíz pero a un bajo costo, posicionándose así como líderes en rentabilidad". (Clarín, 17-06-2006) a mí no me suena pedante.
Se podría decir "colocándose" pero una de las ventajas que tiene el español frente a otros idiomas es el amplio vocabulario del que goza, y en un contexto donde utilizas la palabra colocar y sinónimos de la misma varias veces, contar con otro sinónimo como "posicionarse" es, cuando menos, útil.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que nos estamos rasgando las vestiduras por algo que ya aceptamos en tiempos pasados.
Para mí, el vocabulario es y debe ser un ente vivo y creo que la mejor forma de demostrar su buena salud es aceptando los neologismos que, poco a poco, se le van añadiendo. Nuestro léxico, contrariamente a algunas lenguas de nuestro entorno, es rico porque nunca le hizo ascos a la anexión de nuevos vocablos, pese a la resistencia numantina de los académicos de turno que, tarde o temprano, tuvieron que ir admitiendo incorporaciones por oleadas. 
Por ello, no creo en absoluto que palabras como *recepcionar* o *posicionar* –por recoger las que se están barajando- deban ser demonizadas en virtud de mantener una mal entendida pureza del idioma. La lengua española está cuajada de galicismos y de extranjerismos que, en su tiempo, ya aceptamos. Incluso palabras árabes que están perfecta y naturalmente incorporadas a nuestro patrimonio lexicográfico. ¿Cómo si no, creemos que logró formarse esta magnífica lengua? 

(Sin hablar de la necesidad de adaptarse a las exigencias cada vez más apremiantes de las ciencias, de la tecnología y de las comunicaciones.)

saludos


----------



## ordequin

Hola amigos:
Yo siempre pensé que eso de "recepcionar" era recibir mercancías, o balones. Pero es muy probable que mi confusión estuviese generada por transfusión directa de mi paralítico francés.
A veces me pasa que cojo prestados términos de otro idioma, y los translado al otro, pensando que existen. Creo que a alguno de vosotros os habrá podido pasar ésto mismo alguna vez.
En una ocasión, me gané la reprimenda de un forero muy apreciado, por mi mal empleo del término "bizarro". Me había pasado la vida pensando que bizarro era lo mismo que "extraño", ya que eso es lo que significa en francés, y también en inglés. Este buen hombre me enseñó que "bizarro" en castellano significa "valiente", "esforzado", y mi gratitud, por la enseñanza recibida continúa hasta el presente.
Así que hoy, como buena pro-purista, e incluso como potencial aspirante a dieciochesco-casticista, si no fuese porque aquel club de bizarros castellanos quedó otrora extinto; no puedo menos que mostrar mi más efusivo agradecimiento, a todos aquellos que nos cogen de la mano y nos devuelven a ese redil que es "el buen castellano".
Lazarus, nos dió unas pautas clarísimas para la comprensión de este error en su post nº 14.
Hoy también, muy a mi pesar, me sumo a las opiniones de mis colegas preceptistas, (como alguien se avino a bautizar un día al heterogéneo grupo que formamos los que parece siempre estamos de acuerdo sobre lo mismo). Y digo "a mi pesar", porque casi tengo más coleguitas en el otro bando, que yo bautizo simpática y cordialmente como _los _todovaleístas. Lo que son las cosas... 
Por mi parte, hago promesa solemne de no emplear "recepcionar", e invito a todos los interesados en estos avatares de neologismos y xenismos, a leer la interesantísima lección magistral de nuestro buen amigo D. Fernando Lázaro Carreter, sobre este particular. Lo encontrareis en la caché de la RAE, introduciendo, "El neologismo en el DRAE", que es el título de la exposición.

Un saludo para todos, y en especial para mis queridísimos colegas de la acera de enfrente.
Porque casi todo el mundo entiende mis metáforas, ¿verdad???


----------



## Honeypum

Dadas las altas horas a las que leo vuestras respuestas, intentaré ser breve y clara  :

Hay verdades que son absolutas y verdades que son relativas.
Contra una verdad absoluta, digamos que soy "preceptista", siguiendo la definición de Ordequín . Pero cuando las verdades son relativas intento tener la mente abierta y ver qué pasa. No soy "todovaleísta" (y si ven mis post se darán cuenta de ello, donde me han tildado varias veces de muy "purista").
Pero como alguien dice, la lengua está viva, y si hay palabras que se utilizan mucho se terminan por incorporar al diccionario... como he dicho antes, la palabra "posicionar" está en el diccionario, de hecho yo la utilizo y me viene muy bien cuando estoy redactando informes enormes y el diccionario de sinónimos se transforma en mi mejor amigo.
Lo que quiero decir es que a veces no se pueden asumir posturas tan radicales con verdades que no son absolutas.
Y lo digo sin ánimo de discutir; bien sabéis que la mayoría de las veces suelo ser bastante purista.
Saludos y buenas noches.


> *posicionarse*. Neologismo extendido en el lenguaje periodístico desde los años ochenta del siglo xx, cuyo uso resulta útil, como intransitivo pronominal, con el sentido de ‘adoptar una determinada posición o actitud ante algo’: _«El PNV_ [...] _se ha posicionado claramente a favor del diálogo y la negociación con ETA»_ (Benegas _Esnaola_ [Esp. 1984]); _«Teresa, Carmela, Rosa, Sara, Lorena y Berta se posicionaron críticamente frente a la educación recibida»_ (Fuller _Dilemas_ [Perú 1993]). Resulta, en cambio, innecesario y afectado su uso como sinónimo de _colocar(se)_ o _situar(se):_ http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/images/bolaspa.gif</IMG>_«Para seleccionar una opción del menú, posiciona el puntero y pulsa el botón»_ (Teso _Informática _[Esp. 1993]); http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/images/bolaspa.gif</IMG>_«De Armas anhela este año posicionarse como el juvenil más sólido de Venezuela»_ (_Universal_ [Ven.] 8.1.97).


----------



## mirx

pejeman said:


> Para barbarismos no ganamos. En México, si acudes a un banco y quieres abrir una cuenta, el empleado te dispara lo siguiente:
> 
> -¿Con cuánto la va a aperturar?
> 
> Dios nos agarre confesados.


 
*Aperturar es comletamente correcto, la primera vez que aperturè una cuenta bancaria tambièn me sonò raro, asì que lo primero que hice al llegar a casa fue buscarlo en el diccionario y cual fue mi sorpresa que si existìa, hay muchas pàginas en la red con las conjugaciones del verbo y las acepciones.*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Los que "mandamos" somos los hablantes, no la RAE. Si un término realmente se usa y no es moda pasajera, este se incorpora. Esa es la realidad lingüística de una lengua: El uso la transforma. La pregunta que desde mi punto de vista debemos hacernos es: ¿en qué la transforma? Un nuevo vocablo, una nueva acepción para una palabra, ¿me permiten comunicarme con mayor eficacia? ¿Enriquecen la lengua? La respuesta muchas veces es un sí rotundo. Pero en otras debemos disentir. ¿Por qué hacer _pressing _cuando disponemos de acosar, agobiar, no dar tregua, dominar y, por supuesto, presionar? ¿Por qué _señalizar_ (!) una falta en vez de, simplemente, _señalarla_? ¿Por qué los grandes líderes _repasarán_ el nuevo orden económico global? ¿Es que ya se lo sabían? A lo mejor se quería decir que lo revisarían o que volverían a discutirlo... ¿Por qué alguien _entrena_ en vez de _entrenarse_? Ya no sabemos quién entrena a quién. ¿Por qué dar _pábilo_ en vez de _pábulo_? ¿Por qué _mánager_ si tenemos _director, gerente_,  _administrador_, _director técnico_, _representante_, _agente_ y _apoderado_? ¿Y para qué _posicionar_ por _colocar_ cuando también puedo elegir entre _poner, situar, ubicar, emplazar, disponer, distribuir, acomodar, alojar _y_ estacionar_? Para tener una más. Vale. Pero respóndase antes a una preguntita: ¿Es usted de los que sólo usa _finalizar_ y nunca _acabar, concluir o terminar_? Si es así es usted muy chic. Desgraciadamente para usted, no es el único.


----------



## ordequin

Hola amigos:

Spiceman, en su post nº6, nos aclaraba que: como verbos, el castellano cuenta con "recibir" y "receptar".
Parece lógico entonces, que a través del sustantivo "recepción", se construya "recepcionista", para definir al que se encarga de "recibir", o se encuentra en un enclave como la "recepción" de un hotel, por ejemplo.
Lo que no parece atinado, es estirar más la cuerda, que es lo que nos trataba de hacer ver Lazarus con sus ejemplos, y crear un "recepcionar" que proviene de un sustantivo, que fué a su vez generado por un verbo; siendo además este resultado innecesario.
Eso es rizar el rizo. Además, si ni tan siquiera aparece en el diccionario, pues blanco, y en botella, y que se guarda en la nevera...
Por ello decía, que yo por mi parte trataré de no emplear "recepcionar". 
Sin embargo, apreciada Honeypum, tengo que reconocer que sí le veo utilidad al verbo "posicionar"; y confieso que yo misma lo utilizo muchas veces para evitarme el incómodo: "tomar o adoptar una posición respecto de determinada cosa o acción, etc...", sobre todo en el lenguaje oral.
Y si además está aceptado, pues entonces, no sólo nos posicionamos...je,je, ¡nos posicionamos con alegría!

¡Un saludo para todos!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Los que "mandamos" somos los hablantes, no la RAE. Si un término realmente se usa y no es moda pasajera, este se incorpora. Esa es la realidad lingüística de una lengua: El uso la transforma. La pregunta que desde mi punto de vista debemos hacernos es: ¿en qué la transforma? Un nuevo vocablo, una nueva acepción para una palabra, ¿me permiten comunicarme con mayor eficacia? ¿Enriquecen la lengua? La respuesta muchas veces es un sí rotundo. Pero en otras debemos disentir. ¿Por qué hacer _pressing _cuando disponemos de acosar, agobiar, no dar tregua, dominar y, por supuesto, presionar? ¿Por qué _señalizar_ (!) una falta en vez de, simplemente, _señalarla_? ¿Por qué los grandes líderes _repasarán_ el nuevo orden económico global? ¿Es que ya se lo sabían? A lo mejor se quería decir que lo revisarían o que volverían a discutirlo... ¿Por qué alguien _entrena_ en vez de _entrenarse_? Ya no sabemos quién entrena a quién. ¿Por qué dar _pábilo_ en vez de _pábulo_? ¿Por qué _mánager_ si tenemos _director, gerente_, _administrador_, _director técnico_, _representante_, _agente_ y _apoderado_? ¿Y para qué _posicionar_ por _colocar_ cuando también puedo elegir entre _poner, situar, ubicar, emplazar, disponer, distribuir, acomodar, alojar _y_ estacionar_? Para tener una más. Vale. Pero respóndase antes a una preguntita: ¿Es usted de los que sólo usa _finalizar_ y nunca _acabar, concluir o terminar_? Si es así es usted muy chic. Desgraciadamente para usted, no es el único.


 
En una cosa estamos totalmente de acuerdo, Pedro: los que de verdad desarrollan el vocabulario son los usuarios. La RAE solo se limita, con mucho margen de tiempo, a legitimar el uso de un nuevo vocablo. 

Los sinónimos, refiriéndome a la línea que has desarrollado en tu escrito, no siempre significan exactamente lo mismo y, las circunstancias no siendo siempre equivalentes, en determinadas situaciones unos encajarán mejor que otros.

Tomando los dos términos que destacas, *posicionar* y *finalizar*, te aclaro que nunca se me ocurriría decir, por ejemplo, _"voy a posicionar los libros en la estantería"_ en vez de "colocar" (entre tú y yo, tampoco creo que a nadie se le ocurra hacerlo). Sin embargo, sí que digo perfectamente, por ejemplo, que me _posiciono_ a favor de que la RAE agilice sus decisiones. Para tu tranquilidad, Pedro, tampoco se me ocurriría nunca decir _"finalizo la carta y la envío"_ en vez de _acabar_ (¿de verdad crees que hay gente tan _chic_ que diría eso? ¿que, como dices, *sólo* usaría finalizar?; yo, no lo creo). Sin embargo, sí que diría _"finalizaremos los trabajos en la fecha prevista"._ 

Como conclusión (que no como _finalización_), por si a alguien le ha quedado alguna duda, reseño aquí la _opinión_ de la RAE sobre *posicionar* y *finalizar.*

*posicionar**.**1.* intr. Tomar posición. U. t. c. prnl.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

*finalizar**.**1.* tr. Concluir una obra, darle fin.*2.* intr. Dicho de una cosa: Extinguirse, consumirse o acabarse.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 


saludos


----------



## Honeypum

ordequin said:


> Parece lógico entonces, que a través del sustantivo "recepción", se construya "recepcionista", para definir al que se encarga de "recibir", o se encuentra en un enclave como la "recepción" de un hotel, por ejemplo.
> Lo que no parece atinado, es estirar más la cuerda, que es lo que nos trataba de hacer ver Lazarus con sus ejemplos, y crear un "recepcionar" que proviene de un sustantivo, que fué a su vez generado por un verbo; siendo además este resultado innecesario.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Ordequin, y en este caso en particular, sí creo que el verbo "recepcionar" no lo necesitamos.
Yo lo único que quería señalar es que a veces debemos tener cierta flexibilidad y apertura mental y aceptar que nuevas palabras se incorporen al diccionario... porque somos los hispanoparlantes los que hacemos al idioma.



ordequin said:


> Sin embargo, apreciada Honeypum, tengo que reconocer que sí le veo utilidad al verbo "posicionar"; y confieso que yo misma lo utilizo muchas veces para evitarme el incómodo: "tomar o adoptar una posición respecto de determinada cosa o acción, etc...", sobre todo en el lenguaje oral.
> Y si además está aceptado, pues entonces, no sólo nos posicionamos...je,je, ¡nos posicionamos con alegría!


 Y yo tengo que reconocer que hoy por la noche (mañana) no estaba muy despierta y que pensé que estábamos todos hablando de posicionar (yo en los últimos mensajes estaba siempre hablando de este verbo).
Y me alegro que también lo utilices y te parezca útil, a mí me resulta necesario.
Alguien dijo que sonaba a pedante y eso me llamó la atención; desde luego yo no lo uso con sentido pedante y espero que mis oyentes tampoco lo interpreten de esa manera.



Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Los que "mandamos" somos los hablantes, no la RAE. Si un término realmente se usa y no es moda pasajera, este se incorpora. Esa es la realidad lingüística de una lengua: El uso la transforma. La pregunta que desde mi punto de vista debemos hacernos es: ¿en qué la transforma? Un nuevo vocablo, una nueva acepción para una palabra, ¿me permiten comunicarme con mayor eficacia? ¿Enriquecen la lengua? La respuesta muchas veces es un sí rotundo. Pero en otras debemos disentir.


 
Pedro, es esto lo que yo estoy diciendo en mi post anterior. Que debemos ser flexibles y no ser tan absolutistas, y que en el lenguaje muchas veces hay una zona de grises, no siempre todo es blanco y negro.
Gracias a Dios los seres humanos somos racionales y contamos con capacidad de evaluación y análisis; tenemos la facultad de no aceptar verdades como absolutas si no lo son, y sobre todo, de pensar. 
Palabras incorporadas al diccionario pueden parecernos innecesarias (y luego de nuestro análisis podemos elegir, de todo derecho, no utilizarlas) y otras palabras que quizás no estén en el DRAE pueden parecernos más que necesarias (tengo un ejemplo muy reciente de ésto, mira el hilo "razonabilidad": palabra no recogida en el DRAE, que en jerga financiera es muy utilizada).




Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ¿Y para qué _posicionar_ por _colocar_ cuando también puedo elegir entre _poner, situar, ubicar, emplazar, disponer, distribuir, acomodar, alojar _y_ estacionar_? Para tener una más. Vale.


 
Sí, para tener una más y que en este caso es útil. Cuando escribes informes de 50 páginas y quieres que todo quede perfecto, claro, bien escrito... no sabes lo bien que viene contar con un vocabulario rico, que te permita intercalar sinónimos y no estar repetiendo todo el tiempo el mismo vocablo.
Sí acepto que en otros casos, y con otras palabras, pueda no serlo.




Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Pero respóndase antes a una preguntita: ¿Es usted de los que sólo usa _finalizar_ y nunca _acabar, concluir o terminar_? Si es así es usted muy chic. Desgraciadamente para usted, no es el único.


 
En esta parte de tu análisis, debes tener en cuenta al globo terráqueo y pensar que en cada país hispanoparlante se habla distinto. 
Por ejemplo, un argentino la palabra "acabar" la utiliza muy poco (tiene doble sentido); yo hace ya bastante que no vivo en Argentina y sin embargo, tampoco incorporo esa palabra a mi vocabulario (me cuesta). 
¿Soy chic por utilizar más unas palabras que otras? Me parece que esto es sacar conclusiones demasiado apresuradas; para emitir este tipo de juicios primero debemos detenernos a analizar a nuestro interlocutor y su historia. 
Si no lo hacemos, creo que nuestro análisis pierde validez.

Te voy a contar una anécdota: hace algunos años, una noche le dije a un compañero de estudios, que me debía unos eurillos: "No te hagas problema, yo te condono la deuda". El lunes todo el mundo se había enterado de mi uso de la palabra "condonar" y decían que los argentinos éramos muy "cultos". Te aseguro que esto es emitir una opinión de manera apurada, si se hubieran detenido a pensar que en Argentina estabamos todo el tiempo con el tema de la deuda externa, hablando de posibilidades de condonar la totalidad o parte, pagar o no, etc. se hubieran dado cuenta que catalogarme de "culta" sólo por usar esa palabra era un grave error.


----------



## ordequin

Honeypum said:


> Te voy a contar una anécdota: hace algunos años, una noche le dije a un compañero de estudios, que me debía unos eurillos: "No te hagas problema, yo te condono la deuda". El lunes todo el mundo se había enterado de mi uso de la palabra "condonar" y decían que los argentinos éramos muy "cultos". Te aseguro que esto es emitir una opinión de manera apurada, si se hubieran detenido a pensar que en Argentina estabamos todo el tiempo con el tema de la deuda externa, hablando de posibilidades de condonar la totalidad o parte, pagar o no, etc. se hubieran dado cuenta que catalogarme de "culta" sólo por usar esa palabra era un grave error.


 
Subscribo, y me adhiero totalmente a las conclusiones a las que llega Víctor en su post nº 27. Me parece un magnífico resumen. Ya me gustaría a mí, haberlo podido explicar de una forma tan clara.
Honey:
Creo que en lo reseñado, tus amigos españoles estaban sólo siendo irónicos respecto del uso del verbo condonar. No creo que en verdad a nadie le parezca un cultismo...pero es que el verbo, una vez conjugado, ¡no me digais amigos que no suena graciosísimo!
Pienso que quizás te estuvieran vacilando un poco; dicho ésto en el mejor sentido de la palabra "vacilar", que no es otro que el de la chufla sana, sin segundas intenciones.
"Yo condono", "tú condonas", y "él condona", es muy correcto...y al mismo tiempo, para nuestros oídos, resulta casi una invitación a una chanza erótico-festiva a la que somos tan dados los peninsulares!


----------



## Honeypum

ordequin said:


> Pienso que quizás te estuvieran vacilando un poco; dicho ésto en el mejor sentido de la palabra "vacilar", que no es otro que el de la chufla sana, sin segundas intenciones.
> "Yo condono", "tú condonas", y "él condona", es muy correcto...y al mismo tiempo, para nuestros oídos, resulta casi una invitación a una chanza erótico-festiva a la que somos tan dados los peninsulares!


 
Sí que suena gracioso, pero no me estaban vacilando, ya que luego la conversación derivó en lo "cultos" que sonaban hasta los jugadores de fútbol argentinos dando una conferencia de prensa (que cuando escucho decir esto me parto de risa); que al "parking" le decimos "estacionamiento"; y otro tipo de cosas.
Más alla del ejemplo, lo que quiero significar es que para extraer conclusiones hay que evaluar un poco más que lo que tenemos delante de los ojos.
¡Bueno, feliz domingo y a disfrutar de este sol radiante (por lo menos en Madrid)!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No quisiera que se me tache de chabacano porque se crea que estoy dispuesto a otorgar cartas de naturaleza a cualquier neologismo bien o mal sonante, pero me resisto a ser un purista acérrimo, de los que defienden a capa y espada los preceptos de los que reglan el idioma.
Insisto en que el idioma es un ente vivo al que no debemos asfixiar poniéndole nosotros, usuarios, más trabas de las que los académicos ya le ponen (que, entre otras cosas, para eso están).

Voy al tema de esta tertulia, es decir, al verbo *recepcionar*:

El otro día nos llegaron unos amigos de fuera y, creedme, no los _recepcioné_. Aunque tampoco los _recepté_. Sencillamente, los _recibí_.
Por otro lado, estoy de acuerdo en que decir que el guardameta _recepciona_ el balón, como alguien ironizó más arriba, sería rebuscado y casi frívolo (para mí, chic es otra cosa). 

Pero, hay mundos con los que convivimos y que sí utilizan la palabra *recepcionar*.

Por ejemplo, en el mundo comercial, se emplea la palabra *recepcionar* para indicar que se ha comprobado que el material entregado por un proveedor corresponde exactamente al pedido por el comprador y, además, si llega en buenas condiciones: _recepcionar el material (_favor _"googlear")._ La función, en sí, va más allá que el simple hecho de recibir la mercancía. Se trata de comprobarla en todos sus aspectos.

Por su lado, en el mundo industrial, un proyecto no se da por concluido por todas las partes hasta que no se firma la recepción provisional y/o la recepción definitiva. Es lo que habitualmente llamamos *recepcionar* el proyecto o la obra.

Claro que siempre habrá quien me diga, con razón, que quien utiliza esta palabra, *recepcionar*, no es ninguna autoridad en materia lingüística ni siquiera en materia cultural o educativa. Al que eso diga le invito a que también vea el titular de esta otra página.
Insisto a que me refiero al uso extendido, en ciertos campos de la vida real, de la palabra *recepcionar* y que, por lo tanto, debemos admitirlo sin que por ello nos deban crujir las cuadernas.

Saludos


----------



## Honeypum

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Víctor, muy claro tu mensaje


----------



## ordequin

Víctor:
Después de una exposición como la que acabas de hacer, y cómo la acabas de hacer, una sólo puede decir una cosa:
¡Ole!

Ni que decir tiene, que me replanteo mi anterior visión sobre este tema.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Víctor Pérez said:


> Los sinónimos, refiriéndome a la línea que has desarrollado en tu escrito, no siempre significan exactamente lo mismo y, las circunstancias no siendo siempre equivalentes, en determinadas situaciones unos encajarán mejor que otros.


Por supuesto. Yo quiero sinónimos, muchos sinónimos. ¡Dadme sinónimos! Es muy difícil encontrar un sinónimo que no aporte un nuevo matiz. Ahora bien, si empiezo a usar "experiencionar" allí donde los demás siempre colocan experimentar, no añado nada nuevo. Y si lo hago con "recepcionar" donde puedo emplear colocar, sólo estaría siendo pedante y fatuo. 



Víctor Pérez said:


> Tomando los dos términos que destacas, *posicionar* y *finalizar*, te aclaro que nunca se me ocurriría decir, por ejemplo, _"voy a posicionar los libros en la estantería"_ en vez de "colocar" (entre tú y yo, tampoco creo que a nadie se le ocurra hacerlo).



Qué majo eres Víctor. Estás hecho un filántropo. Yo a penas tengo fe en los periodistas. Siempre se las apañan para escribir raro... espero que no hablen así en casa. Mira:



> "El hombre al poder posicionar la mano en el espacio puede accesar fuentes de alimentos...".
> AÑO: 1996
> AUTOR: PRENSA
> TÍTULO: El Universal, 27/10/1996 : La mano instrumento de guerra y alimentación
> PAÍS: VENEZUELA
> TEMA: 06.Medicina
> PUBLICACIÓN: Electronic Publishing Group (Caracas), 1996
> REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CREA) [en línea]._ Corpus de referencia del español actual. _<http://www.rae.es> [17/09/06]


Fíjese en que el fenomenal periodista también prefiere _accesar_ a _alcanzar_, después de confundirlo previamente con _acceder_.



> "...se destacó la necesidad de hacer ajustes al programa social del presidente Ernesto Samper y de posicionar la pobreza como parte de una agenda nacional...".
> AÑO: 1997
> AUTOR: PRENSA
> TÍTULO: El Tiempo, 28/04/1997 : Economía
> PAÍS: COLOMBIA
> TEMA: 03.Desarrollo
> PUBLICACIÓN:  (Bogotá), 1997
> REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CREA) [en línea]._ Corpus de referencia del español actual. _<http://www.rae.es> [17/09/06]


Ahora posicionar también significa incluir. Pero incluir es muy usada y más cortita.



> "26. Receptáculo para posicionar el móvil en carga".
> AÑO: 1998
> AUTOR: EFÍMERO
> TÍTULO: 98105006. Instrucciones impresas 1998
> PAÍS: ESPAÑA
> TEMA: 08.Instrucciones: juegos, electrodomésticos...
> PUBLICACIÓN: ---
> REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA: Banco de datos (CREA) [en línea]._ Corpus de referencia del español actual. _<http://www.rae.es> [17/09/06]


Aquí: "26. Soporte para poner a cargar el móvil". Sonaba demasiado llano... como unas instrucciones cualesquiera. Fíjise en que receptáculo es esdrújula (las palabras esdrújulas son un imán para los pedantes, se quedan _adhéritos_ a ellas). Hay miles de casos para elegir. Pásate por la página de la RAE. Aviso para navegantes: _Acrófobos_ abstenerse, pueden enfermar de vértigo.



Víctor Pérez said:


> Sin embargo, sí que digo perfectamente, por ejemplo, que me _posiciono_ a favor de que la RAE agilice sus decisiones. Para tu tranquilidad, Pedro, tampoco se me ocurriría nunca decir _"finalizo la carta y la envío"_ en vez de _acabar_ (¿de verdad crees que hay gente tan _chic_ que diría eso? ¿que, como dices, *sólo* usaría finalizar?; yo, no lo creo). Sin embargo, sí que diría _"finalizaremos los trabajos en la fecha prevista"._


El verbo finalizar lo posee el castellano desde el siglo XVIII. Por aquel entonces no lo tenían ni el francés ni el inglés. Pero en los medios de comunicación ha desplazado a concluir, acabar, terminar, etc. y se ha hecho con todo su campo significativo. 





			
				 Lázaro Carreter said:
			
		

> En el ingés de Australia se forma hacia el 1922 el verbo _finalize; _de allí saltó a los Estados Unidos, donde alcanzó un éxito instantáneo; a su imitación, en francés canadiense se forjó en seguida _finaliser._ Éste llegó por fin a Francia, y el _Dictionnaire Robert_ de anglicismos le auguraba, [en 1989], un éxito rápido. Aquí lo teníamos medio olvidado hace doscientos años; y ya ha sucedido que por anglización del habla, ocupa en los _media_ toda la escena léxica de 'acabar'.
> 
> El dardo en la palabra. Galaxia Gutenberg. Círculo de lectores. ESPAÑA. Barcelona, 1988. pg. 590





			
				Honeypum said:
			
		

> No entiendo por qué os puede parecer pedante. A mí no me parece una palabra "pedante".
> Si dices, por ejemplo, en la siguiente frase: "La firma logra altos rendimientos en maíz pero a un bajo costo, posicionándose así como líderes en rentabilidad". (Clarín, 17-06-2006) a mí no me suena pedante


En estos casos, ¿por qué no simplemente situarse? ¿Se dice algo distinto? Si es así, perdona. No es nada personal, pero sinceramente creo que posicionar (como trasitivo) se usa solo porque suena más culto y porque (equivocadamente) se cree que adorna el discurso.



			
				Honeypum said:
			
		

> ¿Soy chic por utilizar más unas palabras que otras? Me parece que esto es sacar conclusiones demasiado apresuradas; para emitir este tipo de juicios primero debemos detenernos a analizar a nuestro interlocutor y su historia.
> Si no lo hacemos, creo que nuestro análisis pierde validez


No. No eres chic por utilizar más unas palabras que otras. Lo son aquellos que siempre usan solo las palabras más largas (esdrújulas si es posible) solo con el objetivo de distinguirse del resto. Lo es gente que escribe:

_"Lo que va a suceder a lo largo del mes de febrero _—_tradicionalmente casi tan *pluviométrico* _[sic]_ como enero _—_no lo podemos saber aún, pero desde luego antes de que finalice la presente treintena no parece que la atmósfera se vaya a estabilizar totalmente".
_
Sin yo ser un Píndaro, pero algo más imbécil y menos dotado que nuestro peridodista, me decantaría por esta versión:
"Lo que va a suceder durante el mes de febrero —tradicionalmente casi tan lluvioso como enero— no lo podemos saber aún, pero desde luego antes de que concluya (o termine o acabe o _finalice_...) este mes no parece que la atmósfera se vaya a estabilizar totalmente".

Un saludo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Víctor Pérez said:


> El otro día nos llegaron unos amigos de fuera y, creedme, no los _recepcioné_. Aunque tampoco los _recepté_. Sencillamente, los _recibí_.
> Por otro lado, estoy de acuerdo en que decir que el guardameta _recepciona_ el balón, como alguien ironizó más arriba, sería rebuscado y casi frívolo (para mí, chic es otra cosa).


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. (Lo de chic, es una ironía para expresar que _están a la última _o que _van a la moda_)_._



Víctor Pérez said:


> Pero, hay mundos con los que convivimos y que sí utilizan la palabra *recepcionar*.


Pues bienvenido sea el tecnicismo. Pero, como bien explicas, en su contexto.

Un saludo, 

Pedro.


----------



## ordequin

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Por supuesto. Yo quiero sinónimos, muchos sinónimos. ¡Dadme sinónimos! Es muy difícil encontrar un sinónimo que no aporte un nuevo matiz. Ahora bien, si empiezo a usar "experiencionar" allí donde los demás siempre colocan experimentar, no añado nada nuevo. Y si lo hago con "recepcionar" donde puedo emplear colocar, sólo estaría siendo pedante y fatuo.


Hola amigos:
Estimado Pedro P;
Compruebo con alegría, que en este hilo, no sólo os habéis afanado mucho en "hacer los deberes", sino que los habéis hecho de forma meticulosa, para disfrute y provecho de todos nosotros.
También me hace ilusión observar, que al final, todos los argumentos parecen convergentes hacia un mismo punto: el sentido común y el buen gusto.

De tu cita reseñada, me quedo con lo que me llama más la atención, y que comparto plenamente: 
Que el buen criterio camina de la mano con la moderación; y que la elegancia no está reñida con la sencillez. De hecho, creo, que la _elegancia deriva directamente de la sencillez_.

Estos usos del castellano son a lo que aspiramos algunos, entre los que me cuento.
Sin desperdicio tampoco tus citas a los artículos de prensa; y una admirativa felicitación por el tesón, perseverancia, y afanosa búsqueda, de la que nos habéis hecho testigos, aquellos que tanto os habéis esforzado; pidiéndo al mismo tiempo me sepáis disculpar por mis contínuos _hipérbaton_.
(Ya os decía a todos, , que soy "aspirante a" poder utilizar el castellano, en la forma castellana; ésto es: con una más parca y elegante sobriedad).
¡Gracias, amigos!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ordequin said:


> ¡Gracias, amigos!


Gracias a ti ordequin.

Pedro.


----------



## Elorza

pejeman said:


> Para barbarismos no ganamos. En México, si acudes a un banco y quieres abrir una cuenta, el empleado te dispara lo siguiente:
> 
> -¿Con cuánto la va a aperturar?
> 
> Dios nos agarre confesados.



Si te dispara el del  banco, te agacharas para esquivar los tiros, digo.


Elorza


----------



## Elorza

Hola:


A  mi tb ne aparece en un texto, " _recepcionar de oficio las  obras"._
He leído  por encima    la  pregunta, la  conversación  derivada. Es larga,

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=recepcion
(de mercancías) receipt (frml) 
Pero  mas  o menos   creo que ahora, en castellano se utiliza  un poco más, en algunos  por influencia de algún uso que se hace en el  deporte, periodismo deportivo, futbol, en concreto,  desde Sudámerica. 

Aunque  creo  que algún caso  tiene su origen, del ingles 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=receipt&v=js,

De aquí derivo al uso que se le en  Sudamerica?

En mi caso,  yo lo pondría, al que  me ha mandado el texto le diría  "_ recibir de oficio las obras_" .


----------

